
Ask HN: Weekend DIY hardware hacks ideas? - nanospeck
Seeing things like the impact of Tesla, I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s possible for programmers to be more involved with hardware. I feel getting my hands on hackable Amazon Echo, DIY Home Automation, a programmable drone etc. Do you have any interesting projects&#x2F;ideas to start off with related to these areas?
======
fleg
I am currently playing with RPi with Domoticz installed and an ESP8266 with
some sensors connected (eg. tempreature). Quite fun and very easy.

